# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Some French Netspeak

## Sascha

mou ?
mdr ?
pv ?
t tu sal ?
tlm ? 
Also, I've noticed the quebecoise often talk like:
     mdrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
     @mou@@@@@@@@@@@
     lolllllllllllllllllll 
What's that all about?

----------

I know mrd means merde
tlm means Tout le monde 
The others, I have no idea    ::

----------

No mdr means mort de rire

----------


## Nathan

> mou ?
> mdr ?
> pv ?
> t tu sal ?
> tlm ? 
> Also, I've noticed the quebecoise often talk like:
>      mdrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
>      @mou@@@@@@@@@@@
>      lolllllllllllllllllll 
> What's that all about?

 mou = soft, ive seen it like "bander mou", impuissant 
"t tu sal" is "shut up b**ch" in Quebec net speak.  That'd be "tais toi salope" in regular French. 
pv =  I've never seen this before but I did a quick search on google.fr and it seems that it can mean photovolta

----------

pv signifie 'priv

----------


## Sascha

quand jai vu "lolllllllllllll," jai ete parler avec une quebecoise. peut-etre c joual, ou d'anglais qui est arrivee au quebec?   ::

----------

in france, lot of people understand and use 'lol'. in fact, french people like to use some specific english expression on the web like 'afk' (away from keyboard) or other things like that.

----------


## Sascha

as i thought, thanks for the confirmation.

----------


## possopo

Sascha wrote: 

> mou ? 
> mdr ? 
> pv ? 
> t tu sal ? 
> tlm ?  
> Also, I've noticed the quebecoise often talk like: 
> mdrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 
> @mou@@@@@@@@@@@ 
> lolllllllllllllllllll  
> What's that all about?

 so-called sms language is utter shit. stay away from all that garbage.
it must take approximately half a second to type "mort de rire" instead of "mdr" so, guys, please, just do it.

----------


## Nathan

> so-called sms language is utter @@@@. stay away from all that garbage.
> it must take approximately half a second to type "mort de rire" instead of "mdr" so, guys, please, just do it.

 Lorsque l'on est

----------


## Sascha

mdrrrr ouai

----------

